# Net Wrap ? on BR7070



## JCRFARMS (Feb 8, 2012)

Green horn here using a new New Holland BR7070, I got close to 300 bales under my belt between 4 different cuttings. My net wrap was splitting a few inches from the edge on both sides of the bale. I figured out my net wrap brake was to tight and adjusted it and semmed to fix that. When I go to move my rolls it seems like the last couple feet of net doesn't stick well and end up hanging down. Sometimes catching on something and pulling more off. The net never really looks clean cut but almost pulled in-two maybe? Is this normal to a degree? I don't think the knife is dull, it is a brand new baler. You guy's think maybe the Brake needs to be adjusted some more? Suggestions appriciated!!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've noticed the hanging tails on different brands of net wrap, some of it doesn't seem to stick to itself very well. Being a new baler you should still have the owners manual, the proper adjustment is in the manual.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

You may want to try a different netwrap.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have a br7060 this has not been a problem I was thinking the same as HAYMAN . what netwrap are you using in the br7070 We use{ Tama Tec edge to edge }


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Used JD cover edge in mine becuase I couldn't find any other wrap. All kinds of cutting and wrapping issues.
Going back to NH dealer supplied wrap.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

How many wraps are you putting on your bale?. The more wraps you put on the less hay is exposed to hold the net on the bale.

The poor cutting may be caused by a lack of braking on the net roll. There is net out there where the center cardboard tube is not the right diameter and the toothed plates on the net bar will not engage the tube so you end up with no braking action. Open the front door and see if you can rotate the roll in the direction it rolls during wrapping. If the roll rotates without rotating the brake disc or if it does not take much effort to turn the roll, then the toothed plates are not making contact with the cardboard tube.

Tearing net can be caused by poor quality net, but it seems that once it tears it will continue to tear until you pull enough off the roll to get past the tear and cut it off.

If you have braking action then you will need to remove the knives and sharpen them. I would find it unusual if that was the case, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> If you have braking action then you will need to remove the knives and sharpen them. I would find it unusual if that was the case, but stranger things have happened.


Well, maybe. But one of the first things I did to my 780A was to sharpen the net knife, as the tail of the net in the baler when I got it was all ragged. The baler had 1475 bales on it. It should have a touch up again before fall, is nearing 9000 bales.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> Well, maybe. But one of the first things I did to my 780A was to sharpen the net knife, as the tail of the net in the baler when I got it was all ragged. The baler had 1475 bales on it. It should have a touch up again before fall, is nearing 9000 bales.


When the "A" series balers were in production I would remove the knives during predelivery, before the baler was even used, and sharpen them for the reason you stated. However, NH did get their act together and I no longer find it necessary to remove them and sharpen them during predelivery. There is always an exception to the rule, but you don't want to overlook other possibilities.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

[sub]Knives difficult to remove? [/sub]


----------



## JCRFARMS (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. Mike10, I'm putting 2.5 wraps. Also I'm using 51" NETEX wrap I bought from local hardware store. I just hate it when loading hay for a customer and the net is hanging down catching on things!


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Getting a clean cut will help with the net hanging down. 2.5 wraps is what most people in our area use.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The brand of net will affect how it cuts. One spring I started out with half a roll of the previous years net wrap in the baler, when I put a new roll in my world turned to crap, the NH644 would not cut that roll of new net and you could jsut watch the knife assembly bouncing off the net while it was running. A tarp strap hooked to the knife to give it more momentum when it dropped got the field done before the rain. Both were the New Holland net wrap, only difference was the old stuff was made in Israel and the new stuff was made in Greece. Sharpening the knife allowed it to cut teh Greece stuff, but it had worked all day jsut fine with the Israel made stuff.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Just goes to show that Israeli's are thin skinned and Greeks are tougher....

I believe Bridon net is made in Canada BTW.


----------



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

I got to wondering this summer after I wrapped up over 4500 big rounds on my new Deere. On most hay 64" net works fine. On some brome hay it tends to leave rooster tales on the ends of the bales. If I use 67" net from Deere it does a good job, if I don't use Deere net (bought one roll, too expensive) you can't tell that I am using 67" stuff. So what's the point. Anyways, my point is I think Deere invented covered as their balers don't do as nice a job as the NH balers do on the bale ends.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

ARD Farm said:


> Just goes to show that Israeli's are thin skinned and Greeks are tougher....
> 
> I believe Bridon net is made in Canada BTW.


It's made in Isreal by Tama Plastics


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow that's the first I ever heard of the israelis being thin skinned, Greek thick skinned? From to much of those awful 3 and 4 day work weeks they have over in that bankrupt, depend on the gov. Country......, I'm sure they are thick in the cranium area.....not sure about the skin, besides Israel has fn herstal and I really love their products.....excellent


----------

